# Cat Show Drapes for sale



## Sunflower2009 (May 14, 2012)

Cat show drapes for sale 
Black and white 
Padded base, flat platform bed and 2 cushions all are reversable white one side black the other. 
Black liter tray ruffle 
Black top cover 
2 tiebacks
White curtains for back and sides 
Black curtains and pelmet for front 
Co ordinated catnip toy, bag and wires included 
£40 - only used once


----------

